# Vacuum



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I've seen in pics of Pontiac engines, that one of the bolts that holds down the carb. to the intake, I think maybe the passenger side front or rear, is not only a bolt but also a source of engine vacuum. Apparently this bolt is hollow and I've seen vacuum lines attached. I think I've seen this on mid 60's engines. Would anyone know if this was also possible (source of engine vacuum) on a stock '71 intake with Quadrajet carb.?? Thank you.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Speaking of vacuum, could someone confirm that on a '71 GTO with factory a/c, the source/supply of vacuum for the heater/ac interior control panel, is a black hose with white stripe and the hose for the hot water valve is a black hose with red stripe. I found non 1971 pics and this is where I got my info from. I'm thinking it is probably the same for my year. Why would they change it, but then again?
Thank you.


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

You can buy the hollow stud. I got mine from Pontiac tri power. I believe that you can get it from Ames and others.

I'm not sure if it will work with the Q jet? Check it out.


----------

